# Vitamin C



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been hearing that it is good to supplement goat's diets with Vitamin C tablets. Is this a good thing to do? And how much should they get?  
Thanks for your help!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I use vitamin C only in illnesses, and I think it is wonderful!
Goats make their own vitamin C, so I never have used it as a daily supplement, but if I did, I would start with the recommendation for people and adjust according to weight.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Milkmaid! I have been feeding them a little bit as you said, because I saw a little bit of a runny nose on two of my goats. It's been three days and no more runny noses!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

We have two milk does, a nubian and a toggenburg. The nube has been sufffering with mastitis and folks here suggested we give C. Naturally the affected one will just barely get the tablets crunched then spit them out. The healthy tog will try to rear up and climb you for "just one more" tablet! Perverse hussies!!

Bob


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I personally don't like using the tablets as most brands have all sorts of what I view as "nasties" added to them - artificial coloring, sugars, etc. Dried rosehips are a GREAT source of vitamin C as they have 50% more vitamin C than oranges. You can get them from health-food stores, bulk stores, order them online, or harvest and dry them yourself if you wish) I'd give a tablespoon 2x a day if I was treating something like a cold/snotty nose issue, and dose more often - I was told every three hours - if I was dealing with a really sick goat.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I use ascorbic acid or sodium ascorbate. (Crystals or powder).
Mine will usually like it up like it's sugar!
I really like the idea of rose hips. In the case of illness though, it might take a lot to be an effective weapon. I'm not sure of the concentration of vitamin C in them.
Arkie, Pat Coleby (who wrote Natural Goat Care) uses vitamin C and dolomite to cure mastitis. She claims that mastitis doesn't occur when the calcium/magnesium balance is correct. I feed my milkers dolomite regularly, and they have never had mastitis (except the one that had an advanced case of Johne's disease). This year I cleaned their udders with only warm water before milking, and I have never used teat dip or spray...no mastitis.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

My two Pygmies have been getting two 500mg chewables with rose hips daily for the past month. 
I started giving it to them because the weather was getting cold here and they had started sneezing. 
It seems to have done the trick...no more sneezing!
They absolutely love them and climb all over when they see the bottle.

I read that doseage in another thread, but can't find it now.


----------



## byardbabe (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,
I also give my milking does ascorbic acid along with dolomite, and so far (knock on wood) I have not had any mastitis. I have read though that you shouldn't give a pregnant doe the ascorbic acid(vitamin C) because it may cause scurvy in the kids.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Arkie said:


> We have two milk does, a nubian and a toggenburg. The nube has been sufffering with mastitis and folks here suggested we give C. Naturally the affected one will just barely get the tablets crunched then spit them out. The healthy tog will try to rear up and climb you for "just one more" tablet! Perverse hussies!!
> 
> Bob


Funny, that's how my Lamancha doe has been. She's the one with the runny nose and doesn't want them, but my wether eats them right up! They are smart little things, aren't they?  I've been putting it in with her grain and watching her finish it to make sure she gets it. It's worked so far!


----------

